# Thoughts on my yard drainage plan?



## captainmcfunk (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey guys,

new here, about to start the 2nd part of my DIY lawn drainage project...the first part was completed about 2 years ago; just some quick background on my situation: bermuda grass, very compacted soil, very steep slope in the back left corner of my lot. When we built, there was CONSTANTLY a small pond of water on the right side of my backyard where it would never dry up. I watched a ton of Apple Drain videos and decided to attack it myself. I installed about 150ft of perforated corex tubing that leads to a sump pit with a pump that runs along the side of the driveway out to the street. It works amazingly, and that part of the yard has not been wet since. Now i'm wanting to tackle the center of my back yard, and left side of my house. This diagram shows what i'm dealing with from overhead; the red on the left is utilities. the blue line is where water is sitting constantly (it doesn't dry even after 5-6 days of sunshine in the Arkansas summer heat). The green line is where in installed my french drains, sump pit, and discharge line:










here are some images from the rain this past week so you can get an idea of the slop i'm dealing with:


















Now, i'm thinking another french drain along the blue line in my diagram (where you can see the dark spot in the yard in the photos above) but since i dont have hardly any fall from the left side of the house to the street, and utilities are ran there, am I going to need another sump pit and pump to get it to the street? just not really sure how to get it there once I dig the trench... thoughts?


----------



## C-farther (Apr 14, 2020)

If there is no fall on the left side and you can't tie it in to the existing then looks like another sump is needed. Albeit, no drainage expert or civil engineer (brother-in-law is)

I'm in the same process of trying to figure out how to get my downspout drainage away from the front of my house and I have my septic and drain field in the area where I would like to run the pipe. Already got 1 pump in the backyard pushing it out to the road but I didn't have to contend with septic.


----------

